# Is European debt crisis a benifit for Australian Economy



## AsennaWealth (Aug 7, 2012)

4.	Due to the European debt crisis, the price of Australian dollar is gaining momentum against Euro. In past few months, it also posted record highs against British pound. Do you think that it’s a good sign for Australian economy?


----------



## Ellie_Tie (Sep 3, 2012)

I think that is bad, all bad. 
It may happen the European debt crisis to effect positive but for awhile on the price of Australian dollar, but he would be just for a short time.
I'm almost completely certain that one day will effect bad. Sooner that we think.


----------

